# ./usr/local/etc/rc.d/proftpd start reports nothing



## fullauto (Apr 4, 2012)

I was trying to post the error message that Proftpd was kicking out when I tried to run it. But, now when I do:

`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/proftpd`

It does nothing.  I restarted the machine, and still get nothing. 
Very difficult to troubleshoot error messages when it give me nothing.
Any ideas?

`# ps -aux | grep ftp` shows nothing save the grep.


```
[root@BSD]/usr/local/etc-> ls
ConsoleKit              alpine.conf.sample      fonts                   pam.d                   rc.d
Muttrc                  aspell.ver              gnome.subr              polkit-1                slsh.rc
Muttrc.dist             bash_completion.d       hal                     profile.d               urlview.conf.sample
PolicyKit               dbus-1                  man.d                   proftpd.conf            xml2Conf.sh
alpine.conf             devd                    mime.types              proftpd.conf.safe
[root@BSD]/usr/local/etc-> mv proftpd.conf proftpd.conf.exp
[root@BSD]/usr/local/etc-> mv proftpd.conf.safe proftpd.conf
[root@BSD]/usr/local/etc-> cd rc.d
[root@BSD]/usr/local/etc/rc.d-> ./proftpd start
[root@BSD]/usr/local/etc/rc.d->
```

Neither conf file will work.  I have restarted.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 4, 2012)

`# service proftpd rcvar`


----------



## fullauto (Apr 4, 2012)

```
[root@BSD]/root-> service proftpd rcvar
[root@BSD]/root-> cd /usr/local/etc/rc.d
[root@BSD]/usr/local/etc/rc.d-> ./proftpd start
[root@BSD]/usr/local/etc/rc.d->
```


----------



## fullauto (Apr 5, 2012)

It's still doing nothing.


----------



## fullauto (Apr 5, 2012)

If I run
[CMD=]./usr/local/sbin/proftpd start[/CMD]
it runs.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2012)

You haven't enabled ProFTPd in /etc/rc.conf. This is why it's not doing anything.


----------



## fullauto (Apr 5, 2012)

```
###############################
#
# Services
sshd_enable="YES"
ftpd_enable="NO"
natd_enable="NO"
inetd_enable="NO"
proftpd_enable="YES"
#proftpd_flags="<set as needed>"
sendmail_enable="NO"
```

I have though.  That is what is so frustrating.


----------



## fullauto (Apr 5, 2012)

[CMD=]pkg_delete -x proftpd[/cmd]
[CMD=]/usr/ports/ftp/proftpd/make install clean[/cmd]
Hopefully this should work.


----------



## flz@ (Apr 7, 2012)

To see what's going on, run the startup script in debug mode:

`# sh -x /usr/local/etc/rc.d/proftpd start`

Note that you can use 'onestart' instead of 'start' to avoid having to set the variable in /etc/rc.conf.


----------

